# Odd occurance last night



## Flatfishhunter (May 23, 2011)

Went out last night for a few hours mainly to see how the water looks after all the rain [still milky]. Anyway i was slowly poling along back in a bayou off Eglin [postal point] and came up on 5 flounder all laying next to each other covering probably a 3ft circle of space.Every one of em was about 10 inches long.....Sort of a mini flounder jubilee for juveniles i suppose.....I did manage to get 2 keepers one of which was 19 inches, but the water is still very milky in many of my floundering holes..


----------



## eym_sirius (Oct 17, 2007)

A Juvy-Lee! 19" is a good keeper! It'll clear up soon....


----------

